# RIP Gary Peacock



## Rob (Sep 5, 2020)

there goes another gem of the jazz world... rest in peace Gary


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 5, 2020)

So, I've found no information regarding Gary's death on the web, apart from a Facebook post by Jack DeJohnette, and this article from a "news" website, mentioning a hoax.





__





Gary Peacock dead 2022 : Musician killed by celebrity death hoax - Mediamass


News of musician Gary Peacock’s death spread quickly earlier this week, causing concern among fans across the world. However, the August 2022 report has now been confirmed as a complete hoax, the musician best known for his album Tales of Another is alive and well.




en.mediamass.net





If anyone has more information on the subject, please share


----------



## Technostica (Sep 5, 2020)

Think I heard him with DeJohnette in the Jarrett trio!
He played on a lot of great ECM records amongst many others.


----------



## Joe_D (Sep 11, 2020)

Unfortunately, it appears to be the case:

JazzTimes - Gary Peacock Obit

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/gary-peacock-jazz-bassist-who-anchored-keith-jarretts-standards-trio-dies-at-85/2020/09/09/9c92db5c-f1f1-11ea-bc45-e5d48ab44b9f_story.html (Washington Post - Gary Peacock Obit)

NY Times 0 Gary Peacock Obit


----------



## Rory (Sep 11, 2020)

I hope his family can get the memoir published that the NY Times obituary mentions.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rob, is my memory correct that you got to perform with him?


----------



## Simon Lee (Sep 11, 2020)

Sad news this is the first I’m hearing this😔


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 11, 2020)

End of an era in jazz. That trio worked magic for a long time. RIP.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Rob, is my memory correct that you got to perform with him?


No Larry, never had the pleasure... I guess the one I once quoted was Steve Swalllow, another great


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2020)

Right, now it comes back.

R.I.P., Mr Peacock.


----------



## Joe_D (Sep 12, 2020)

Rob said:


> No Larry, never had the pleasure... I guess the one I once quoted was Steve Swalllow, another great


 I guess you remembered the "bird bass player" part, Larry.

Both great players (Steve is still with us, thankfully).


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2020)

Joe_D said:


> I guess you remembered the "bird bass player" part, Larry.
> 
> Both great players (Steve is still with us, thankfully).


Ha! No doubt. Both great players, agreed.


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 12, 2020)

😥


----------



## Ifness (Sep 12, 2020)

Great, great player. He will be missed.


----------

